# The Difference a Year Can Make



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

As of two weeks ago we now consistently receive 3,000 unique user sign ins every day. This is 50% more than in the start of January 2017.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 15, 2018)

It seems like just yesterday the site was being held hostage by a sad failure in Britain.


----------



## multiverse (Apr 15, 2018)

Yay, Null!


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Chan the Wizard said:


> It seems like just yesterday the site was being held hostage by a sad failure in Britain.


no that was me climbing a mountain in Xizang, China.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 15, 2018)

What happened in March-April? Channel Autism?


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 15, 2018)

Approximately 95% of that traffic is just Russian propaganda bots.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, good news for a change. New cows, new fellow TRUE and HONEST fans and the occasional russian troll. What a time to be alive!


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 15, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> What happened in March-April? Channel Autism?


The PK thread also blew up immensely, thanks to grooming chatlogs, and both her and her bfs deleted their web presence.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Apr 15, 2018)

Autism is a hell of a drug...


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 15, 2018)

At least 1,000 of those are my headmates.


----------



## Audit (Apr 15, 2018)

Excellent, soon we will be ready to make war against 4chan and begin to unite the forces of internet autism under a single banner.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> What happened in March-April? Channel Autism?






(These analytics are incomplete and don't account for people using a variety of privacy tools.)


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 15, 2018)

Gross. Close registration. We don't need more people.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> (These analytics are incomplete and don't account for people using a variety of privacy tools.)



Which analytic accounts for having to log in twice every time?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 427402
> 
> (These analytics are incomplete and don't account for people using a variety of privacy tools.)



How much traffic did the John K thread bring in?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 15, 2018)

Yay! I love making new friends!


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 15, 2018)

The power of shitposting can't be stopped.

Really though, congratulations, Null. I've been here for over 3 years and the site just keeps getting better. We've really hit some growth spurts lately, too, what with all the Nostalgia Critic/DSP/Purple Kecleon drama. I've noticed that more and more people are using our threads to do research, too.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> Which analytic accounts for having to log in twice every time?


 idk it never affects me


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 15, 2018)

Ya Can't Harm the Farms, bitches


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 15, 2018)

Suck it, Vordrak


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 15, 2018)

I can't believe Null carried the servers with him to Tibet and forgot to bring a generator


----------



## Sammy (Apr 15, 2018)

Any analytics you can share on TSIC? Particularly the bus?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Apr 15, 2018)

Everyday the farms grows stronger, yet the rat kings grow weaker.
-Terra homeless
-kengle just getting more pathetic 
-greta and nina's fall from tll

@Null are you absorbing their essence?  If so, get tested.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 15, 2018)

Nows the time to put everything behind a paywall


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 15, 2018)

Yay for us!
The farms deserves to be much larger, and is one of the few places left for truly free speech on the internet. With luck it will never die until some crazy Muslim autistic incel pedo nazi trans feminist euphoric atheist furry scat fetishist blows up Null's house with a bomb of peace.
Here's to more many more years of insanity!


----------



## stets (Apr 15, 2018)

I originally joined because I thought this was a discussion board about New Zealand real estate, but I stuck around for the Pixyteri nudes.  Good board, @Null


----------



## Goofy Logic (Apr 15, 2018)

How does this traffic affect your hosting costs?  How long do you see yourself running the farms?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 15, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Suck it, Vordrak



Vordrak is proof that terrorism never wins in the long run.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 15, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nows the time to put everything behind a paywall



Well if it worked for Lowtax...


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 15, 2018)

This news is making me grow woker.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 15, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nows the time to put everything behind a paywall



For just $5/month you get access to @CatParty posting "lol" 32,613 times


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Apr 15, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> For just $5/month you get access to @CatParty posting "lol" 32,613 times



What about $10/m?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 15, 2018)

A mason jar filled with his semen.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Apr 15, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> A mason jar filled with his semen.


How old is this semen?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 15, 2018)

Didn't know this forum existed until folks were bitching about how evil it was. So, naturally I signed up as quickly as I could.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 15, 2018)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Didn't know this forum existed until folks were bitching about how evil it was. So, naturally I signed up as quickly as I could.




Kinda the same.
I'm always driven to these sorts of places for some reason


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 15, 2018)

A Hot Pizza said:


> How old is this semen?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



He has been saving it for over 2 years now. Guaranteed unaltered cold chain.


----------



## SP 199 (Apr 15, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Goofy Logic said:


> How long do you see yourself running the farms?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 15, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> Really though, congratulations, Null. I've been here for over 3 years and the site just keeps getting better.


lol no


----------



## Wallace (Apr 15, 2018)

Null is the hero the Internet both needs and deserves.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Philosophy Nong said:


> lol no.


You're free to leave. Whatever you want out of this site is never coming back and no one will miss you, except maybe @Flowers For Sonichu.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2018)

Every day we stray further into God's Light.


----------



## Microlab (Apr 15, 2018)

Time flies. I still remember when the only active posters were Alec Benson Leary and AnOminous... 
Now Skyraider is only a name that the old folks know. Truly legendary.



Tamamo No Mae said:


> What about $10/m?


Bah, cheap! Giving Kiwis away on a platter!
100$ a week. _No haggle._

In all seriousness, I've openned Kiwi up pretty much every day since I've signed up. I've tried a lot of waiting room time-fillers, but none compare to even the worst thread here. 

Null's been a great runner and the mods are honestly the best I've seen on any forum, and everyone who posts here is savvy as fuck. I've learned so much about law, medical transition, politics, obscure furry drama from the 90's, medical treatments, and, of course, internet researching from this site, it's honestly a bit scary that so many self-assured smart types with conflicting beliefs will band together so easily over some autistic losers on the internet.
Dumb autistic losers who try and get big here never even last long. 
I really wish I knew how Kiwifarms is so effectively self-moderating, because this shit should be implemented somewhere other than a forum to laugh at retards.

P.S. i never though dynastia was funny catparty is much better


----------



## Charlie Delicious (Apr 15, 2018)

How often have you driven past a fire and thought "how can this benefit me?"


----------



## soy_king (Apr 15, 2018)

Special Administrative Region my ass... Free Tibet!


----------



## AutismSpeaksLoudly (Apr 15, 2018)

When can we expect our participation trophies to be mailed out?


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Microlab said:


> I really wish I knew how Kiwifarms is so effectively self-moderating


I pick mods who are better than me at something, who like the forum way more than they like me or than I like them, who will not lord themselves over people, and who I can demod without causing problems. I strictly enforce a "don't fuck with my users" rule complemented with a "don't disrespect my staff" rule. I also learned at some point the worst thing I can do is reprimand staff in public. I don't always follow my doctrine perfectly and it's not really a thing written down, but if you ever start a community don't mod your friends and don't mod people who will just blindly rule lawyer. We call our rules guidelines because the only real rule is don't get me in trouble and don't annoy the fuck out of everyone.

Edit: Oh, and don't mod people who create content. A lot of people wonder "why isn't X a mod, he's a great poster!". That's exactly why he's not a mod. Don't distract people providing content with janitorial duty. Like making the lead singer clean the bathroom.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 15, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> Excellent, soon we will be ready to make war against 4chan and begin to unite the forces of internet autism under a single banner.


We should make alliances with 4chan to destroy those filthy Jahanists over on /cow/ then lay siege to Something Awful



Null said:


> I pick mods who are better than me at something, who like the forum way more than they like me or than I like them, who will not lord themselves over people, and who I can demod without causing problems. I strictly enforce a "don't fuck with my users" rule complemented with a "don't disrespect my staff" rule. I also learned at some point the worst thing I can do is reprimand staff in public. I don't always follow my doctrine perfectly and it's not really a thing written down, but if you ever start a community don't mod your friends and don't mod people who will just blindly rule lawyer. We call our rules guidelines because the only real rule is don't get me in trouble and don't annoy the fuck out of everyone.


Please make me a mod Null-sama


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 15, 2018)

*applause* Go KF!

I wonder how many new cows we'll discover due to the new users?


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 15, 2018)

We're truly in the best timeline. I don't want to live in a universe without the Farms.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I pick mods who are better than me at something, who like the forum way more than they like me or than I like them, who will not lord themselves over people, and who I can demod without causing problems. I strictly enforce a "don't fuck with my users" rule complemented with a "don't disrespect my staff" rule. I also learned at some point the worst thing I can do is reprimand staff in public. I don't always follow my doctrine perfectly and it's not really a thing written down, but if you ever start a community don't mod your friends and don't mod people who will just blindly rule lawyer. We call our rules guidelines because the only real rule is don't get me in trouble and don't annoy the fuck out of everyone.



10/10 love how you run the forum. Modding friends is the worst thing, many forums have gone down the shitter because of the admins and mods being literal buttbuddies and the admin not manning themselves up to demod their moronic friends who keeps doing dumb crap.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Apr 15, 2018)

I for one am glad I am now a kiwi. Chris brought me here, and I've stayed for Russhole, Hambler, and all the rest. Fuck it, rate me autistic.
I love yu guys.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 15, 2018)

b-but @KingofManga420 senpai told me KF is a failing dumpster fire that's not going to last


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> b-but @KingofManga420 senpai told me KF is a failing dumpster fire that's not going to last


it is a bottomless flaming dumpster. they keep throwing trash on us to put out the fire but it's just getting bigger.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 15, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> The power of shitposting can't be stopped.
> 
> Really though, congratulations, Null. I've been here for over 3 years and the site just keeps getting better. We've really hit some growth spurts lately, too, what with all the Nostalgia Critic/DSP/Purple Kecleon drama. *I've noticed that more and more people are using our threads to do research, too.*



Not that any of them ever want to admit it. That or they do the infantile K*w*f*rms thing on twitter.



Microlab said:


> I've learned so much about law, medical transition, politics, _*obscure furry drama from the 90's*_, medical treatments, and, of course, internet researching from this site, it's honestly a bit scary that so many self-assured smart types with conflicting beliefs will band together so easily over some autistic losers on the internet.





Seriously though, who would've ever thought a forum laughing at stupid people doing stupid things would get so many people so booty blasted? Or that they'd get so rectally wrecked they'd want to stab the site owner while they're on the shitter? I love this timeline and this site. Keep on truckin' fellow speds.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 15, 2018)

If lurking for an unhealthy amount of time had taught me anything, is that life is hilarious.

It's comedy fucking gold.

It can be the shittiest year of your life, but also the funniest.

2015 wasn't a great year for me, and this place got me out of an ego storm.

Best part?

This place ain't an asylum, and that's what made my day when I joined. It's the perfect timeline to join the Farms.

It's also the internet, so you have that, if you like watching, pointing and laughing this is the best place for that.

EDIT: For all those OPTIMISTIC PEOPLE OUT THERE






  Life is swell.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 15, 2018)

It wasn’t even Chris that brought me here. It was all thanks to Brianna Wu acting like Jace was a real person that was a serious threat after he crashed his car.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Jace


Pour a forty out for the homies we lost along the way.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> Pour a forty out for the homies we lost along the way.


Nevar 4get


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> Oh, and don't mod people who create content. A lot of people wonder "why isn't X a mod, he's a great poster!". That's exactly why he's not a mod. Don't distract people providing content with janitorial duty. Like making the lead singer clean the bathroom.



So essentially you give mod status to people you hate.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So essentially you give mod status to people you hate.


I ban people I hate, I mod people who hate me and aren't tards about it


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2018)

soy_king said:


> Special Administrative Region my ass... Free Tibet!



reported for terrorism


----------



## MakingAmericaGreat (Apr 15, 2018)

Turns out that calling and harassing people that aren't related to this site whatsoever doesn't shut it down. The league of autism had a chance to take it down but their autism was too great.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 15, 2018)

/cow/ and ED must be jelly as hell that they're dead and gay and we're thriving.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 15, 2018)

When I’m not on this site I am actively thinking about it.
I tell my family “Null is the best thing that has happened to me” and have named my children Catparty and Yawning sneasel.
I even have a tattoo of the autism rating on my biceps.
Every night before I go to sleep I get a text to speech program to read me the forum guidelines as a lullaby.

Kiwi is love, Kiwi is life.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I ban people I hate, I mod people who hate me and aren't tards about it


Makes me wonder if I took that route when I was picking mods for n0chan if things were to go differently.

Kidding.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 15, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Approximately 95% of that traffic is just Russian propaganda bots.



sssshh--shut up.....

какого черта ты делаешь глупо


----------



## Sammy (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I ban people I hate, I mod people who hate me and aren't tards about it


Well that explains why I'm not a mod, I'm only halfway there.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Apr 15, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nows the time to put everything behind a paywall






 

_For just a dollar a day, you can provide a Kiwi Farms autist with a week's worth of internet access for shitposting, doxing, and harassing trannies. 

Won't you become a True and Honest fan and donate to the K-Farmers Autistic Shitposter's Fund today?_


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 15, 2018)

I really like this website. 
And Im glad to see it continue to grow.

I feel like you guys are one of the last places where I can get unbias and honest opinions on a variety of subjects like furries to lolcows. 

You guys actually find the truth and show the whole world it even if people deny it.

So thank you Null!


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Sammy said:


> Well that explains why I'm not a mod, I'm only halfway there.


You were a supervisor of the Deagle Nation boards.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Apr 15, 2018)

May we gain another 3000 users.  May the milk flow endlessly. May the dumpster fire burn eternally. May @Null live long and prosper.


----------



## Fin Saipher (Apr 15, 2018)

YEY!!


----------



## Sammy (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> You were a supervisor of the Deagle Nation boards.


Are you sure? I legit do not remember this.
Are you sure it was me? Was I ever informed of my administrative position? Did I ever clean up any bad posts or do my job?


... You know if that is true and I'm really forgetting shit I think this also counts as a good reason to not make me a mod.


----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2018)

Sammy said:


> Are you sure? I legit do not remember this.
> Are you sure it was me? Was I ever informed of my administrative position? Did I ever clean up any bad posts or do my job?
> 
> 
> ... You know if that is true and I'm really forgetting shit I think this also counts as a good reason to not make me a mod.


sorry i lied, but you were definitely on the short list and suggested by jace himself way back when.


----------



## Sammy (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> sorry i lied, but you were definitely on the short list and suggested by jace himself way back when.


Ah. I actually never knew that, but given what I knew of his opinion of me, I can believe it.
Not sure, considering how things turned out, if that stands as a recommendation or a condemnation today.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm glad I got in before an account cost 10 dollars.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 15, 2018)

Last year, I was shocked, and disappointed. 

This year, I am glad that this informative forum is thriving peacefully. Kiwi Farms is better than local news.


----------



## Ozul (Apr 15, 2018)

Probably should issue a personal thank you to Amberlynn.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Apr 15, 2018)

Kiwi Farm is a good boy. He drinks his milk and grows up strong.


----------



## stets (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> I ban people I hate, I mod people who hate me and aren't tards about it



Please unban @Dynastia, mod him, and give him root access to everything.  I think he’ll do great work.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 15, 2018)

Kiwi Farms: Trusted by Vox.  Trusted _by the people.  _Welcome home.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 15, 2018)

things can only get worse


----------



## linchan (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm here because of the DTRH episode of Chris-Chan. Not sure if that was a good thing. It's strange to me because Chris stopped being what I was interested to talk about in this website. Anyway, how do we compare to other forums? I doubt we beat any of our competitors.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 15, 2018)

linchan said:


> I'm here because of the DTRH episode of Chris-Chan. Not sure if that was a good thing. It's strange to me because Chris stopped being what I was interested to talk about in this website. Anyway, how do we compare to other forums? I doubt we beat any of our competitors.


What competitors?


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Apr 15, 2018)

linchan said:


> I'm here because of the DTRH episode of Chris-Chan. Not sure if that was a good thing. It's strange to me because Chris stopped being what I was interested to talk about in this website. Anyway, how do we compare to other forums? I doubt we beat any of our competitors.


The closest thing to a competitor of ours would be the EDF boards, but they're absolute dog shit and only frequented by a small clique of users that have been on there since the late 2000s.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> no that was me climbing a mountain in Xizang, China.



Is it true you found enlightenment?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 15, 2018)

How do I buy stock in Kiwi Farms?


----------



## Positron (Apr 15, 2018)

How's the revenue from tranny porn ads?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 15, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> How do I buy stock in Kiwi Farms?


Do you have enough space for a server?


----------



## sperginity (Apr 15, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 427402
> 
> (These analytics are incomplete and don't account for people using a variety of privacy tools.)


LMAO fans are turning on amberlynn all at once, it's fucking hilarious. You can see the tide turning on the likes/dislikes on her videos


----------



## Audit (Apr 15, 2018)

Just wait til Null has an initial public offering for kiwifarms and the investors turn it into a family friendly, bully-free website free of harassment and misgendering.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 15, 2018)

This is probably the appropriate time to mention most of those new users are just my socks.  I wanted some friends.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 15, 2018)

Welcome to all our newbies, I personally came out from the DSP and ALR ghettos to welcome you all!


----------



## Kroster (Apr 15, 2018)

I've hung out in some bitchy corners of the internet, but never a place that doesn't allow navel gazing. It's a refreshing change and I think it's my favorite thing here. That and it's a place I can hate on Brianna Wu to my heart's content.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for saving me from boredom fellow K-farmers.


linchan said:


> Anyway, how do we compare to other forums? I doubt we beat any of our competitors.


Domestic Terrorist Samuel Collingwood Smith’s website, this stupid shit, sure as hell doesn’t have 3000 unique visitors daily.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 15, 2018)

If only you were making money off all this autism


----------



## jace821 (Apr 15, 2018)

Kiwifarms will only continue to grow. There’s a real demand for a forum like this and I was so bummed when Null closed the place last year. It lost a lot of steam at a time many people from something awful were coming over to see what the farms were about after a bunch of shit went down on SA. I felt that was the time KF was going to explode with new members. Glad it’s still here and the momentum was merely slowed.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 15, 2018)

jace821 said:


> Kiwifarms will only continue to grow. There’s a real demand for a forum like this and I was so bummed when Null closed the place last year. It lost a lot of steam at a time many people from something awful were coming over to see what the farms were about after a bunch of shit went down on SA. I felt that was the time KF was going to explode with new members. Glad it’s still here and the momentum was merely slowed.


Hopefully it doesn't become a social media cancer like YouTube comments.


----------



## Imposteroak (Apr 15, 2018)

Dobson brought me to this place, I think somehow from the bad webcomices wiki I ended up here. (been lurking for a long time without account.)  Despite his thread being admittedly one of the more shit threads by this sites standards I'm glad I can get some schadenfreude, armchair psychology, and artistic commentary on a daily basis. My point being that even the more autistic parts of this forum are far more entertaining than tumblr, twitter, or any place else that takes itself too seriously.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 15, 2018)

is Kiwi Farms mainstream now?


----------



## Bork Laser (Apr 15, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nows the time to put everything behind a paywall


Not everything. Leave Disco free and bring back the entersphere to make the site freeinum.  You can either pay per board after that or get a monthly sub. Monthly sub users get one line of dialogue from the "Chris cries over Bob's Death" video.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 15, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> is Kiwi Farms mainstream now?


Apparently, and if we're gonna be a large site, ala Something Awful, we need to start acting like it:

- @Null, you're the owner, so you need to start lowkey sexually harassing specific members of the site, then denying it, until rumors swirl and you resign in disgrace 4 years from now. Salon will do an article about it. Then you sell the site to some shady ass people who gut it to try and make it "ad friendly" while you run off into the night.
Alternatively, pull a moot and suddenly turn into a whining pissbaby about anything remotely fun.

-The mods need to start running their boards like private fiefdoms, lording their power over others and creating private little hugboxes to live in.

-Intersite elitism. We need to establish some kind of have/have-nots. Let oldfags start chinstroking about how much better the site was back in 2013. Let paid members bully the shit out of poor scrubs.

-KF runs too well, and the design is too simple, convenient, and user friendly. We're going "big forum" here. Start bogging it down with tiered memberships, personalization, add ons, and stupid fucking nonsense that clutters it up just to clutter it up.


We've a beautiful ship here. Let's run it into the fucking ground.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow. I've officially been on this board for longer than I spent in college. I've learned a lot from KF, too, but ... uh ... probably not anything that should ever go on a term paper.

Here's to many more years of autism, Assigned Fail edits, and watching Phil turn himself into the world's fleshiest patchwork quilt. Semper Fi!


----------



## AJ 447 (Apr 15, 2018)

*I AM GROWING STRONGER*


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Apr 15, 2018)

no matter how busy life gets this forum remains my favorite place to browse while I'm taking a poo. Thanks Papa null.


----------



## Cuntster (Apr 15, 2018)

I remember when you fucked up the server and were asking about how to fix Proxmox and I laughed at your autism for using Proxmox in the first place.


----------



## LofaSofa (Apr 16, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Let paid members bully the shit out of poor scrubs.



We already do that though.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 16, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> -The mods need to start running their boards like private fiefdoms, lording their power over others and creating private little hugboxes to live in.



I already started.  There’s a secret thread in the Beauty Parlour where everyone who posts in the subforum has to tell me how cute I am.  And on Wednesdays, we wear pink.

Srsly, though, this growth is awesome.  Yay Kiwi Farms.

About increased popularity in BP, we probably picked up traffic from LCF closing their munchie boards, and I think people are definitely signing up to poke fun at Chantal, though there seems to be a lot of overlap between her and Amberlynn.


----------



## Desire Lines (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey! I actually found out about this website from all the Shmorky drama threads on 4chan about a year ago, and, after much consideration, I decided to create an account here in December. I was actually really reluctant because this is basically my first forum account.

From the outside, the forum seemed somewhat hostile, but eventually, I came to realize that a lot of people here are, well, people! You've got folks from all over the web, trying to document every oddity, every idiot, every drama that exists. And when I've unlocked chat, and started to talk to people here a bit, Kiwi Farms's status as an online bullying website disappeared for me completely.

So, this probably doesn't mean much from the new blood, but keep on trucking on, Null, you sly dog, you


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 16, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> is Kiwi Farms mainstream now?


Nah, we're still in the darkest, deepest part of the web alongside cannibal communities, hacktivist groups and slave traders. A feminist pokemon forum like ours is too much for normal society.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 16, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I already started. There’s a secret thread in the Beauty Parlour where everyone who posts in the subforum has to tell me how cute I am. And on Wednesdays, we wear pink.


The Beauty Parlor is truly the scariest subforum.


----------



## GreenJacket (Apr 16, 2018)

How long until newfags cause this site to collapse under its own weight?


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 16, 2018)

And upwards we continue to climb!


----------



## Star Wormwood (Apr 16, 2018)

this place is too popular and i hate it now null sold out and went corporate nuke my account pls


----------



## Florence (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuckin’ newfags...


Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Alternatively, pull a moot and suddenly turn into a whining pissbaby about anything remotely fun.


>Suddenly


----------



## vertexwindi (Apr 16, 2018)

Kiwi Farms has saved the Internet for me. It's the only website left where I can shitpost to my heart's content without joyless vaginas whining about muh feels or getting me banned.

Kill all niggers, Jews, trannies, spics, Muslims, chinks, Japs, gooks, Mexicans, Antifascists, nazis, radical feminists, MRAs, incels, fat people, Swedes, Brits, gaming journalists, commies,  SJWs, Tumblrinas and sieg heil.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 16, 2018)

Found the forum when trying to figure out wtf was floraverse, laughed my ass reading everything on that post, then @Null sperging out for a couple of days was an omen of the forum not allowing shitpost decadence while keeping freedom of speech, so cheers dogface nigger for more to come.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 16, 2018)

K-Farms Uber Alles.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 16, 2018)

Whats with the extremely large dip between january and march


----------



## Bad Times (Apr 16, 2018)

FOUR MORE YEARS.☆彡

And into infinity more.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 16, 2018)

This is the only place I give enough of a fuck about to make an account and frequent. Gg, null.


----------



## Lysol (Apr 16, 2018)

I found the farms because I kept hearing about it being a place where weirdos follow the lives of even weirder people and document them.

Anyway I'm happy for you @Null that the site's userbase is growing. I think. You don't have ads so I dunno how that works out to be good or bad or whatever, but if it's a good thing I'm happy for you. This site has caused you a lot of shit and I respect you not buckling under it.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 16, 2018)

Good job you silly cum gargling dog.


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 16, 2018)

So where are our free Kiwi Farms t-shirts ?


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> So where are our free Kiwi Farms t-shirts ?



Lost amidst a pile of dirty crapped briefs.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Apr 16, 2018)

cool now we can use all the ad hits to start hiring our very own user jihad


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 16, 2018)

Ballo said:


> Whats with the extremely large dip between january and march


Some asshole set out to ruin Null's life for realsies so the site got taken down temporarily (we went to discord.) He failed and were back, bitches! Congrats on the successful year, Null.


----------



## knux (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you @Null for keeping this place running. You do a tremendous job. It's such a great community with so many cows to follow, weird and wonderful news to read about and all the funny shit people create. I come here everyday and it always makes me smile.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Apr 16, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> How do I buy stock in Kiwi Farms?



See @Null -- you should ICO. Now might be a good time to raise capital, I think the Bitcoin bear market is fading away. Guarantee you people would buy a token. Gab raised 6 million dollars with less traffic than you, larger capital burn, and no plan for profitability.


----------



## Ballo (Apr 16, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> Some asshole set out to ruin Null's life for realsies so the site got taken down temporarily (we went to discord.) He failed and were back, bitches! Congrats on the successful year, Null.


That guy sounds like a real fucking dick.
Great job with the year, Null


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> See @Null -- you should ICO. Now might be a good time to raise capital, I think the Bitcoin bear market is fading away. Guarantee you people would buy a token. Gab raised 6 million dollars with less traffic than you, larger capital burn, and no plan for profitability.


Gab also didn't make an ICO, had credit card processors willing to work with it, banned people who ([(they])] asked for, and went public.


----------



## Done (Apr 16, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> reported for terrorism


This takes on a whole new meaning when you're using the April fool's forum skin.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Apr 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Gab also didn't make an ICO,



Yes they did. It's unrelated to their previous raise.

https://medium.com/@getongab/announcing-the-worlds-first-reg-a-ico-e9965c61669b
https://www.coindesk.com/alt-right-ico-social-network-gab-sell-10-million-tokens/

Over 5 million raised so far in token reservations.



> had credit card processors willing to work with it,



Literally irrelevant for an ICO. You're raising via BTC/ETH



> banned people who ([(they])] asked for,



Wouldn't hold it against you if you banned me to protect your business, not like you ever claimed this website was TOTALLY FREE SPEECH 24/7 SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT, PLATFORM FOR LIBERTY AND FREEDOM like Gab did



> and went public.



No, they went Regulation A, which is the exemption path to market to non-accredited investors.

Your site is worth something. You could sell a minority position, relinquish no control, and probably get a couple significant institutional investors from hedge funds. I think you could raise at least $500k, maybe more, without giving up a controlling or even significant interest in your enterprise. And having people like that vested in your future success would be real good for your logistical problems.

Daily Stormer is going to do an ICO soon, you'll see how it goes.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Apr 16, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> Wouldn't hold it against you if you banned me to protect your business, not like you ever claimed this website was TOTALLY FREE SPEECH 24/7 SAY WHATEVER YOU WANT, PLATFORM FOR LIBERTY AND FREEDOM like Gab did



True, but as a longtime lurker I've always had the impression that the culture here leans towards minimal to no concessions to vested interests, either. The moment moderation policy starts bending over to any vested interests I think confidence in KF would start to evaporate.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Apr 16, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> True, but as a longtime lurker I've always had the impression that the culture here leans towards minimal to no concessions to vested interests, either. The moment moderation policy starts bending over to any vested interests I think confidence in KF would start to evaporate.



True, but I mean, that isn't required at all. No changes are required. The worst thing that possibly happens is that Kiwi Farms does an ICO and only sells part of its offering. Maybe only $50k or so. In return, Salon and lots of people will probably freak out and talk about how the evil transphobic stalker website is raising MILLIONS OF DOLLARS through shadowy cryptocurrency schemes. It'll be like a Times Square billboard worth of free advertising, plus some random people will hear about it and probably invest a little.

I, personally, would buy at least one token, just to own a piece of lulz history.

And of course, if someone is doing criminal harassment against one guy's site, it is one guy's site. But if it has a lot of shareholders, and a couple prominent ones, it can quickly become a serious matter for that individual, enforced by the sword of the state.


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> - @Null, you're the owner, so you need to start lowkey sexually harassing specific members of the site, then denying it, until rumors swirl and you resign in disgrace 4 years from now. Salon will do an article about it. Then you sell the site to some shady ass people who gut it to try and make it "ad friendly" while you run off into the night.


Done it.



Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Alternatively, pull a moot and suddenly turn into a whining pissbaby about anything remotely fun.


Doing it.



Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> -Intersite elitism. We need to establish some kind of have/have-nots. Let oldfags start chinstroking about how much better the site was back in 2013. Let paid members bully the shit out of poor scrubs.


Oh fuck yeah we're there.



Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> -KF runs too well, and the design is too simple, convenient, and user friendly. We're going "big forum" here. Start bogging it down with tiered memberships, personalization, add ons, and stupid fucking nonsense that clutters it up just to clutter it up.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 16, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> The worst thing that possibly happens is that Kiwi Farms does an ICO and only sells part of its offering. Maybe only $50k or so.


lmao if null could sell $50 his name would be Javier Vasquez and he would be somewhere in Shanghai by noon.


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> Literally irrelevant for an ICO. You're raising via BTC/ETH


This site isn't crypto-wise though. The slowest board on the site is our crypto one. It's slower than the mod forum.

A project I support is $SKY. I would accept a paid partnership with them immediately. 



yawning sneasel said:


> lmao if null could sell $50 his name would be Javier Vasquez and he would be somewhere in Shanghai by noon.


Shanghai is a shithole, I'd be somewhere a little less uptight and without a spic name. I've considered taking a President's name, like Theodore Roosevelt or Donald Trump.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Shanghai is a shithole, I'd be somewhere a little less uptight and without a spic name. I've considered taking a President's name, like Theodore Roosevelt or Donald Trump.


Tight shitholes are dabes tho


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 16, 2018)

Starting an ICO as an American is an increasingly sketchy business with the SEC starting to go after people.

I think the shallow money grab ICO is in decline.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Apr 16, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> lmao if null could sell $50 his name would be Javier Vasquez and he would be somewhere in Shanghai by noon.



I, personally, would invest some number of thousands, and I am absolutely sure news of this would reach people with a lot more money than me.



Null said:


> This site isn't crypto-wise though. The slowest board on the site is our crypto one. It's slower than the mod forum.



The primary goal of an ICO is to raise money from accredited and institutional investors. I don't think most of this board is your target market.


----------



## classtrash (Apr 16, 2018)

I quit school so I can bitch about fat people. Thanks Null! You saved me a lot of money.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for launching KF, Null.


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 16, 2018)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> -KF runs too well, and the design is too simple, convenient, and user friendly. We're going "big forum" here. Start bogging it down with tiered memberships, personalization, add ons, and stupid fucking nonsense that clutters it up just to clutter it up.



Plz add gender pronouns to our profiles


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

Cuntster said:


> I remember when you fucked up the server and were asking about how to fix Proxmox and I laughed at your autism for using Proxmox in the first place.


Wtf do you use then


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 16, 2018)

When do I get an internet raise?


----------



## JULAY (Apr 16, 2018)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Yay for us!
> crazy Muslim autistic incel pedo nazi trans feminist euphoric atheist furry scat fetishist


You know, take out the Muslim part and every other descriptor applies at one level or another to CWC.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 16, 2018)

Null has helped me realize that the world is worth laughing at not hating, okay you can hate it a little bit but it's better to just laugh at it.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Apr 16, 2018)

Congratulations on a year of EXPONENTIAL GROWTH! 
I came for the slow-burning SOK trash fire and stayed for the all-consuming DSP trash fire.




Dammit Mandrake! said:


> Which analytic accounts for having to log in twice every time?


Checking the "Stay logged in" box worked for me.


----------



## Slutpuppies (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for making me a shitlord, KF.


----------



## Robotron (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for all the good times, but I have to ask, is it just me or have I found it a bit harder to access this site recently?


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

Robotron said:


> Thanks for all the good times, but I have to ask, is it just me or have I found it a bit harder to access this site recently?


In what sense?


----------



## Robotron (Apr 16, 2018)

Null said:


> In what sense?


I dunno, sometimes whenever I try to access this site for random periods of time, it just won't load the site.


----------



## Null (Apr 16, 2018)

Robotron said:


> I dunno, sometimes whenever I try to access this site for random periods of time, it just won't load the site.


Sounds like your Internet is shit. Try both the .net and .is domains.


----------



## Robotron (Apr 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Sounds like your Internet is shit. Try both the .net and .is domains.


I'll be sure to keep that in mind the next time accessing the site starts being a pain again.


----------



## Asperchewy (Apr 16, 2018)

"Meanwhile, at the autistic legion of doom...."



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 16, 2018)

Our autism is getting stronger


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 16, 2018)

I was actually just going to make an account when the site was down for awhile. So I had to wait and hope it came back.


----------



## August16 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi @Null,

Thank you for making Kiwi Farms. It made my life better. Well as far as laughing at weird people can make your life better, anyway.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 16, 2018)

I came for the Alex Mauer DMCAocaust and stayed for the autism


----------



## Ledian (Apr 16, 2018)

I came for PK. The little posse of theirs is producing fresh material very quickly even after the storm.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> So where are our free Kiwi Farms t-shirts ?


Not free ones, but I think @Null should find a way to bring back the vordrak tshirts.

I bought one and it's a stylish way to broadcast my autism to the world.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Apr 16, 2018)

It's like the Eraserhead baby. Mutant, loud and keeps growing although nobody is entirely sure what to feed it or which end to clean up.


----------



## Done (Apr 16, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> I came for the Alex Mauer DMCAocaust and stayed for the autism


That was actually the exact thread that brought me here.


----------



## Le Pew (Apr 16, 2018)

Somehow Briana Wu came up as a topic of discussion along with a vague reference to a  place named Kiwi on the Rogan forums I used to frequent. Once I googled both (and found the Wu wiki as well), I managed to fall down the Rat King rabbit hole and I now just can't seem to look away or stop reading. The other forum is now dead so finding this place was just perfect timing; a real shitlord serendipity.  I appreciate the site Null - I read it more than anything else now on a daily basis.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 16, 2018)

Good. Vordrak must be shitting his diapers in impotent rage.


----------



## Cuntster (Apr 16, 2018)

Null said:


> Wtf do you use then


VMware ESXi + vCenter because muh propriety software and vendor lock-in.

I’m just fucking with you though Proxmox is probably fine and probably more lightweight and better for containers.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Apr 17, 2018)

@Null make me moderator of the mr. enter subforum


----------



## A Hot Potato (Apr 17, 2018)

Make me mod of the Top Secret Inner Circle.


----------

